# Problems with LG HDTV



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

already posted this, but I think it was in the wrong section, so posting here too

ok, so I had this TV hooked up to the cable box in my living room, which has a HD connection so I can get the HD channels. Then one day, the picture started flickering on and off, and "no signal" would pop on between the flickering. Seeing as I did buy this TV from a pawn shop, I figured the HD connectors in it had gone bad, because when I hooked up the other HDTV I have to the cable box, everything works fine.
So, I moved the LG tv to the bedroom where I just have the regular (analog?) cable connection, and connected it that way....everything works fine, just no HD channels in back.
Anyway, today I cleaned out the HDMI connections on the LG and I decided to hook it up to my computer, which has a Radeon HD5670 video card, which has HDMI output....and, it worked fine....no "no signal" popping up or anything. Figured maybe that all the tv had needed was a good cleaning on the HD connnectors, so I decided to try and hook it back up to the front cable box again....however, when I do, same problem pops back up. Flickering channels, with "no signal" coming up occassionaly. I thought it might be the HDMI cable,but I've tried 3 different ones. Also, like I stated before, when I hook up another HDTV(Sharp 32 inch) to the front cable box, everything works fine with it.
ok, so i've gone on for a bit, but I was just wondering if maybe the LG needs a stronger signal than the Sharp, or what...because as I said, the LG works fine using it as a computer monitor, and the Sharp works fine on the cable box, but the LG doesn't.
I'm thinking that maybe the box doesn't put out a strong enough signal for the LG. May have to exchange it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's possible. Your cable company should exchange the box. To make it easier, you can likely exchange it yourself at your local office and not have to make an appointment for a truck roll.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

yay a reply, going to try that...the connection at the back of the box does seem a bit loose


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. I don't usually have time on the weekends to participate.

Good luck.


----------

